# Best place to buy quality mattress



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone can recommend a good place to buy good quality bed mattresses with a lot of choice?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ikea or @Home


Both do memory foam mattresses with or without toppers.

My current one is from @Home and is great and the next one for the other romo will be from Ikea.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Heya,

Hope you don't mind me subscribing to this thread! I have a @home orthopedic mattress which gave me neck ache and sleepless nights (too hard). Bought an Ikea sultan mattress with laexeby slatted base to replace it which gave me back ache (too soft!). Trying to flog both on Dubizzle whilst seeking out a suitable alternative. Hopefully 3rd time lucky. Any suggestions most welcome!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> Heya,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me subscribing to this thread! I have a @home orthopedic mattress which gave me neck ache and sleepless nights (too hard). Bought an Ikea sultan mattress with laexeby slatted base to replace it which gave me back ache (too soft!). Trying to flog both on Dubizzle whilst seeking out a suitable alternative. Hopefully 3rd time lucky. Any suggestions most welcome!


You need to speak to goldilocks and the three bears..!


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

vantage said:


> You need to speak to goldilocks and the three bears..!


Ha ha made me giggle! Seeking out a decent mattress....Its become an obsession


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

If you want a bed you'll keep for the rest of your life - go to Hästens in Sunset Mall.

// Yoc.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We got ours from King Koil off of Sheikh Zayed. Great mattresses and good service. Best to go there and try a few of them out to find the perfect fit


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

w_man said:


> We got ours from King Koil off of Sheikh Zayed. Great mattresses and good service. Best to go there and try a few of them out to find the perfect fit


I second that. If you go there during Ramadan you might be able to negotiate a discount too.


----------



## clscoza (Mar 19, 2013)

*Thanks*



Yocal said:


> If you want a bed you'll keep for the rest of your life - go to Hästens in Sunset Mall.
> 
> // Yoc.


Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

clscoza said:


> Exactly what I was looking for.


I wonder how long you and Yocal have known one another ?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Desertrose70,

Being an insomniac a good bed is very important to me!

I can highly recommend Restonic 

Restonic Middle East | Restonic Mattress


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

Try Debenhams they use to store Silentnight. Very good quality mattresses .. And more importantly you could get your 2x2 m bed with the head board of your choice of fabric and color. 

You can find Silentnight offerings on their website in the UAE. 

Good night ... Don't let the bug bite you !


----------



## Sher12 (Aug 8, 2013)

I would totally recommend IKEA..... get the best fit.....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sher12 said:


> I would totally recommend IKEA..... get the best fit.....


We had an Ikea mattress in the uk some years ago. If not top of the range, it was close.

In short, it soon fell apart, showed indents of the sleepers, etc. junk quality.
Trash.

Never again.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

vantage said:


> We had an Ikea mattress in the uk some years ago. If not top of the range, it was close.
> 
> In short, it soon fell apart, showed indents of the sleepers, etc. junk quality.
> Trash.
> ...


I have a Sultan one for three years with a thin matress cover on top and I haven't been sleeping so good for a long time...


----------



## raverpoke (Aug 4, 2013)

Any other mattress store suggestions out there?


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

I found a great shop in Karama of all places. Opposite fish market. Name brand (think Sealy, etc) and while not cheap, it's somewhat negotiable. I started in Dubai with an Ikea...absolutely killed my back. Bought a nice one for about 3,500 AED...five years on and it's probably one of my best purchases.


----------

